# The 12 Gift Cards of Christmas



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*The 12 Gift Cards of Christmas*

Starting this coming Friday, November 7th, and for six weeks, Kboards is going to celebrate the upcoming Holidays with a series of games in the Book Corner. They'll be easy and fun and it will go something like this:

Each week, we'll post two songs each with a specific theme. You'll supply a book that fits into that theme and you're automatically entered into to contest for that week. All week long, we'll chat about our selections for the game and on Friday next a winner for each theme will be made - each week, one will be Moderator's choice and one will be by random draw. The winners will be announced for that week's Amazon gift cards courtesy of kboards and two new songs/themes will be posted for the following week.

Reading and chatting - two things we're very good at here on kBoards. Fun, simple and easy.  So look forward to the first posts early November 7th for the first two themes ....

Your Moderation Team


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Love books and Music! I can't wait.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like fun !!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is just a teensy weensy reminder that games 1 and 2 start tomorrow. I thought I'd give you a sample of what to expect to get you as excited as I am for these games. :

Let's say the first game of the season is for the song, Auld Lang Syne (it's not). It would look something like this:

*The 12 Gift Cards of New Years Game 1: Auld Lang Syne*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NSKN5Dlk8

_Auld Lang Syne_ is a song and a poem that's been with us for generations. Centuries. Poetry can touch us, examine us and elevate our spirits; it can define who we are. It has existed longer than any other style of written literature. What is your favorite poem or favorite collection of poetry and what is it that makes it special to you?

......

Then you share and we share and we discuss our selections for a week. On the next Friday, winners of the two games are announced, new songs/themes are posted and we repeat. I swear the themes aren't necessarily that deep or inspiring as the example ...

But, fun, huh?

I'll be back tomorrow with the actual games. Remember, the games will be in the Book Corner so I'll be back with linkies .....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would love to play, but whatever image you posted says "this plugin is not supported" I am on my 8.9" Kindle Fire.  Any suggestions?  I looked at a couple of your posts in different threads.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

well, pooh. It's Julie Andrews singing Auld Lang Syne on Youtube. Having a link to the song I thought would be part of the fun. I'm glad I found out today and not tomorrow ....

here's the url if that helps: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NSKN5Dlk8


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> well, pooh. It's Julie Andrews singing Auld Lang Syne on Youtube. Having a link to the song I thought would be part of the fun. I'm glad I found out today and not tomorrow ....
> 
> here's the url if that helps: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NSKN5Dlk8


So easy solution: include both the in line video and the link.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No. No. No. No. No.

Nothing Christmas-related until after Thanksgiving!

(There ought to be a law.  )

Bah. Humbug.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> No. No. No. No. No.
> 
> Nothing Christmas-related until after Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...


As Geoffrey has the game plotted, it's not ALL about Christmas. He just used that '12 days of' as a springboard for the idea.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> No. No. No. No. No.
> 
> Nothing Christmas-related until after Thanksgiving!
> 
> ...


Bad Doggy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Bad Doggy


actually, nog is not the only one who wants to keep the holidays separate. a few of us think that hallooween and thanksgiving desire recognition and that decorations and all talk regarding the december holidays should wait until after turkey day (except for those occasions when chanukah falls in november).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I know.  I feel that way too much of the time.  But i tried, and couldn't fit 6 weeks into December.  

If it makes you feel better, I plan on honoring several holidays including ones that are very Novemberish like Thanksgiving and Veteran's/ Remembrance/ Armistice Day  The game's name is just a cute play on words.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy Friday. The first two games are up now in The Book Corner. It's time to head over there now and play and chat. You are entered simply by answering the game questions. Then next Friday, winners will be announced; one for each game and one by random draw and one as Moderator's choice.

This weeks games are:

The 12 Gift Cards of Veteran's Day Game 1: The Peanuts Theme

The 12 Gift Cards of Veteran's Day Game 2: Peace on Earth

Have fun!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't see a link, only a plugin which is not supported.  Not able to play.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I don't see a link, only a plugin which is not supported. Not able to play.


You don't actually need to see the video to play -- it's just there to illustrate the theme. The questions are in the post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> actually, nog is not the only one who wants to keep the holidays separate. a few of us think that hallooween and thanksgiving desire recognition and that decorations and all talk regarding the december holidays should wait until after turkey day (except for those occasions when chanukah falls in november).


No, no, no!!!! Start the December holidays now!!!!
  

Hums "Frosty the Snowman."


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry .. forgot to add the direct URLs to the songs ... it's fixed now.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Happy Friday. The first two games are up now in The Book Corner. It's time to head over there now and play and chat. You are entered simply by answering the game questions. Then next Friday, winners will be announced; one for each game and one by random draw and one as Moderator's choice.
> 
> This weeks games are:
> 
> ...


There are lots of views but fewer entries. Remember, answering the question in each game is an entry to win the gift card - and you may enter to win a gift card for each game. Oh, and I added the song link urls so you can hopefully now get to the youtube versions of the songs ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i have to admit that i glanced at the threads when Geoffrey started them, but i didn't really "get" the questions, so i haven't responded.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy Chilly Friday. The first two winners are posted and the next two games are up now in The Book Corner. It's time to head over there now and play and chat. You are entered simply by answering the question in each game. Then next Friday, winners will be announced; one for each game with one by random draw and one as Moderator's choice.

This weeks games are:

*The 12 Gift Cards of an Early Winter - Game 3: Baby, It's Cold Outside*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,200916.0.html

*The 12 Gift Cards of an Early Winter - Game 4: Do They Know It's Christmas Time?*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,200917.0.html

Have fun!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy Friday before Thanksgiving, y'all. (Unless you live in NW New York, then it's "Can you Hear me in there?") Two new winners are posted and the next two games are up now in The Book Corner. It's time to head over there now and play and chat. You are entered simply by answering the question in each game. Then next Friday, winners will be announced; one for each game with one by random draw and one as Moderator's choice.

This weeks games are:

*The 12 Gift Cards of Thanksgiving - Game 5: Over the River and Through the Woods*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,202095.0.html

*The 12 Gift Cards of Black Friday - Game 6: Silver Bells*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,202096.0.html

The winners so far are:

*Game 1: Peanuts Theme*
Andra

*Game 2: Peace On Earth*
Hamerfan

*Game 3: Baby, it's Cold Outside*
KindleGirl

*Game 4: Do They Know It's Christmas?*
NogDog

And, as an aside, winning once doesn't exclude you from future games ... so ... enter early, enter often. 

Have fun!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

w00t! I never win anything, usually.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanksgiving is over and it's time for the weather to start to get cold  ... Two new winners are posted and the next two games are up now in The Book Corner. It's time to head over there now and play and chat. You are entered simply by answering the question in each game. Then next Friday, winners will be announced; one for each game with one by random draw and one as Moderator's choice.

This weeks games are:

*The 12 Gift Cards of Advent Game 7: The Angel In The Christmas Play*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,202572.0.html

*The 12 Gift Cards of St. Nicholas' Day Game 8: Adeste Fideles*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,202573.0.html

The winners so far are:

*Game 1: Peanuts Theme*
Andra

*Game 2: Peace On Earth*
Hamerfan

*Game 3: Baby, it's Cold Outside*
KindleGirl

*Game 4: Do They Know It's Christmas?*
NogDog

*Game 5: Over the River and Through the Woods*
Perennial Reader

*Game 6: Silver Bells*
MichelleB675

And, as an aside, winning once doesn't exclude you from future games ... so ... enter early, enter often. 

Have fun!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy Winter, y'all. Two new winners are posted and the next two games are up now in The Book Corner. It's time to head over there now and play and chat. You are entered simply by answering the question in each game. Then next Friday, winners will be announced; one for each game with one by random draw and one as Moderator's choice.

This weeks games are:

*The 12 Gift Cards of St. Lucia's Day - Game 9: Halleluah Chorus*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203091.0.html

*The 12 Gift Cards of Festivus - Game 10: White Christmas*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203093.0.html

The winners so far are:

*Game 1: Peanuts Theme*
Andra

*Game 2: Peace On Earth*
Hamerfan

*Game 3: Baby, it's Cold Outside*
KindleGirl

*Game 4: Do They Know It's Christmas?*
NogDog

*Game 5: Over the River and Through the Woods*
Perennial Reader

*Game 6: Silver Bells*
MichelleB675

*Game 7: The Angel In The Christmas Play*
ElaineOK

*Game 8: Adeste Fideles*
BTackitt

And, as an aside, winning once doesn't exclude you from future games ... so ... enter early, enter often. 

Have fun!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Hidey Ho Everybody. It's the final week of our 12 Gift Cards Game and I'd like to mention that the prizes for this final week have doubled - this time it's a $50 Amazon gift certificate for the winner from each game. So be sure to enter early, enter often ....

This weeks games are:

*The 12 Gift Cards of Hannukah - Game 11: The Dreidel Song*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203706.0.html

*The 12 Gift Cards of Christmas - Game 12: The Most Wonderful Time of The Year*
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203707.0.html

The winners of the previous games are:

*Game 1: Peanuts Theme* Andra

*Game 2: Peace On Earth* Hamerfan

*Game 3: Baby, it's Cold Outside* KindleGirl

*Game 4: Do They Know It's Christmas?* NogDog

*Game 5: Over the River and Through the Woods* Perennial Reader

*Game 6: Silver Bells* MichelleB675

*Game 7: The Angel In The Christmas Play* ElaineOK

*Game 8: Adeste Fideles* BTackitt

*Game 9: Halleluah Chorus* CozyMama

*Game 10: White Christmas* NogDog


----------

